# Yup! So true!



## Steve H




----------



## GonnaSmoke

Like John Wayne said, "Life is hard; it's harder if you're stupid."


----------



## Snoopy311

Haha, love it!


----------



## schlotz




----------



## GaryHibbert

Ha!!  I'd say that young'un with the sling shot is going right back over the tail gate.
Gary


----------

